# lol pre comp diet started 2 weeks ago



## crackerjack414 (Jan 30, 2003)

lol i gues iam cutting 2  14 weeks out at a little less than 10% iam feeling fine and doing well best of luck to every one


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Good luck....does that mean you're joining the group cut?


----------

